# ALERT LATHE



## Tonym47 (Jun 7, 2013)

Westchester criegslist  craftsman lathe  $250 go get it!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Jun 7, 2013)

It's a little 109.XXXXX


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 7, 2013)

Link
http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/tls/3854629549.html


Bernie


----------

